# carbon express arrow/CXL-Pro and the Nano-Pro



## onehandbandit (Apr 3, 2011)

Has any of guys tryed this arrows.If so what do you think about them.I shoot indoors and outdoors.I'm us blue steak now (250) and love them.Thanks.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well the CXl Pros were used to set the new FITA 18m World record this year and the Nano Pros were used to win the recent World Championship (Same man oddly enough LOL)
I think they are definately one of the best arrows out there for their disciplines. Once I have enough cash flow I will most likely be changeing to both.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

I use both of these arrows and yes they are great arrows. I also us the cxls for the short fita distances 30 and 50 meters and they work just fine. give them a try


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Using the cxl pros for 3d and love them. I'm using the 250s and my wife is using the 150s. 
We love them for 3d and will be using the this fall for spots as well. Try them out o don't think you woll be disappointed.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The CXL's are good for indoor and 3-D. The nano's are good for longer distances when wind is a factor. Depending on what kind of competition you are looking to do, each arrow has is strong and weak points. If you are going to shoot the same arrow indoors and out, and you aren't going to be shooting any 90/70 meter rounds the CXL's are probably going to be your best bet. But if you are planning on shooting a lot of FITA rounds the nano's are going to help you out more at the longer distances. They just won't do much for you on the line cutter side of your indoor game.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

You can go to Carbon Express new website and check them all out.You can go to the Team CX part and check out all the folks using them.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I use the Blue Streaks for outdoor shooting and XJammer pros for indoors. You are using the right arrows!!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

deadx said:


> I use the Blue Streaks for outdoor shooting and XJammer pros for indoors. You are using the right arrows!!!


pffft... like you would know...:wink:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> pffft... like you would know...:wink:


Tee Hee


----------



## crolla (Feb 3, 2011)

how long are they?


----------

